# Dnr enhances artificial reef a



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 21, 2010)

DNR ENHANCES ARTIFICIAL REEF A

Brunswick, GA (July 20, 2010) –The Georgia Department of Natural Resources/Coastal Resources Division (CRD) has created new fish habitat at Artificial Reef A using surplus concrete thanks to help from several businesses and local fishing clubs. 

“Back in the winter, Georgia Power and their business partner, Valmont-Newmark, approached us with an innovative idea for reef material” stated Jeff Mericle, artificial reef coordinator for CRD. “They had a large quantity of concrete utility poles like those commonly seen along our highways stockpiled in Claxton, Georgia. These poles - some weighing more than 20 tons and measuring 3-ft in diameter – were not serviceable, but would make great fish habitat. We developed a game plan to have the utility poles cut into 40-ft sections and transported to the Port of Brunswick where they would be loaded on a barge and towed offshore.” 

The details of material transport, loading and towing were finalized during the spring, and two barge loads of utility pole sections plus some additional surplus concrete material were deployed at Artificial Reef A, one on June 4 and one on July 1. The material was piled on the seafloor in depths of 30 to 45 feet creating a complex three –dimensional structure. This material will quickly be covered with marine life creating habitat that will last for hundreds of years. 

Scotty Sangster, procurement official with Georgia Power commented, “During this project, we had a win-win outcome for everyone involved. DNR enhanced a reef site at minimal cost providing new fishing and diving opportunities. Valmont-Newmark removed 25 utility poles from their storage yard, and Georgia Power captured a cost savings of $7,300. Many thanks to our business partners and everyone who helped make this a huge success.” 

Local businesses Logistec and Full Circle Services substantially reduced the cost of their services to help make the project possible, but fixed costs were still $32,000. When asked by DNR, the Golden Isles Kingfish Classic and the Two-Way Sportfishing Club paid for the towing, reducing out-of-pocket expenses by almost $10,000. The remaining costs were paid with Federal Aid in Sport Fish Restoration (monies generated through an manufacturer's excise tax on fishing equipment and motor boat fuels). 

“This year, the state budget for offshore artificial reefs was zeroed out. Our only other source of funding for artificial reef activities is Federal Aid in Sport Fish Restoration but it's spread over everything from fish surveys to boat ramps to conservation education leaving us about $50,000 to spend on reef buoys and material this year. Thanks to our many partners in the business and fishing communities who help us stretch these dollars, I'm optimistic that we can keep enhancing our artificial reefs despite budget reductions,” explained Spud Woodward, CRD director. 

Georgia's man-made offshore reef network is made up of 22 permitted sites ranging from three miles to 55 miles from shore. Coordinates for each two-square mile site and the multiple deployments within each site are available at the CRD website, www.CoastalGADNR.org, or by visiting CRD offices located near the Sidney Lanier Bridge in Brunswick. For more information, contact Jeff Mericle at (912) 264-7218 or jeff.mericle@gadnr.org.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, that is great for the overall fishing off the Georgia coast.

I wonder if we could get a few of those poles up here say at the Cat Reef?  I was told that some train cars may be available, but that is the last that I heard of that prospect for the Cat Reef!??!!

Maybe one day we can have as many reefs as the great state of Alabama! Just dreaming, I guess!

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a good sight during these tough economic times!


----------



## peepaw (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet! Those will hold some pigs for sure!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2011)

Great structure just too bad you won't be able to keep anything you catch off them. lol


----------



## Bryannecker (Jul 19, 2011)

*Well said Capt. Pate!*



Dustin Pate said:


> Great structure just too bad you won't be able to keep anything you catch off them. lol



  That is absolutely right!


----------

